# New...Introduction..



## TimeToBulk (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've actually been on this site a lot however never actually signed up.

I am 22 years old 

5 ft 7

weight 65kg

I was one of those kids that grew very quickly at a young age and then stopped by the age of 19. I have been training solid for 3 years now and trying to eat good meals and as healthy as possible. I've been able to put on some mass but never anything serious and im starting to think about steroids.

Do you guys think it would be a good time to start? also any advice on good cycles?

Thank you in advance for your advice and help...


----------



## Mr. Burns (Mar 7, 2013)

do some research. check out the stickies on every board you are on and come up with some goals. you wanna cut up, go for mass, thinking about competing, stuff like that. your diet and training are most important; don't let AAS try to build your physique for you. good luck.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 7, 2013)

^Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Mar 7, 2013)

You might kill your natural test levels doing steroids at a young age. Something to think about. Just saying.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldn't do such a hard stack to start with maybe something light like anavar just to help out
but you are so young your test levels are going to be highest right now I wouldn't really touch
the hard stuff for a while for sure. I think you should lay off of it for a while until you get older.


----------

